# Piano shipping



## kouklamou (May 20, 2009)

Has anybody successfully transported a piano to Cyprus and, if so, are there any particular shipping companies to be recommended or avoided? Many thanks.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We used Burkes of Wolverhampton to ship ours in our container. The piano & the container arrived safely and we were very happy with their service.

it is advisable for the piano to be protected in a custom built crate. The piano should be declared on the manifest and and you will pay a small tax surchage on arrival.


----------

